# Incubator problem



## MGBOSS (Jul 14, 2017)

Temperature increases in end days up to 40 C and humidity can't reach 60% causes death to many chicks inside eggs in end day, it cost me many times,

Sent from my TECNO W1 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

How many days before time to hatch? Your temp is 104 F which isn't awful if it's for a short period.

Temps are rising because chicks are putting off extra heat getting ready to hatch. If you can reduce your incubation temp by one degree C it might be enough to counter that.

Place a small bowl of water or a saturated sponge to raise humidity levels.


----------



## MGBOSS (Jul 14, 2017)

robin416 said:


> How many days before time to hatch? Your temp is 104 F which isn't awful if it's for a short period.
> 
> Temps are rising because chicks are putting off extra heat getting ready to hatch. If you can reduce your incubation temp by one degree C it might be enough to counter that.
> 
> Place a small bowl of water or a saturated sponge to raise humidity levels.


21 days , in last day the machine loose control when I put eggs down to the hatchery tray

Sent from my TECNO W1 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## MGBOSS (Jul 14, 2017)

robin416 said:


> How many days before time to hatch? Your temp is 104 F which isn't awful if it's for a short period.
> 
> Temps are rising because chicks are putting off extra heat getting ready to hatch. If you can reduce your incubation temp by one degree C it might be enough to counter that.
> 
> Place a small bowl of water or a saturated sponge to raise humidity levels.


Thanks bro
I will do it in this period

Sent from my TECNO W1 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That should not be killing the embryos. Something else might be going on. 104 F is a bit high but for such a short time I would think they should be able to make their way out. 

You can also pop the top to drop temps fast.


----------

